# So grateful for this forum...



## LEmama (Nov 21, 2001)

Just wanted to say I am glad that you all are here! Losing a child can make one feel so alone. We lost our second son, Henry, to Fifth's disease in March 1998. He was born ill by c-section at 33 weeks, but died the next day. I remember, a few months after his birth, wanting to talk about him so desperately - To tell his story, describe how it felt to hold him, and how he still came to me in my dreams...But I could not bring myself to open up to my friends. Everyone had moved on, it seemed. My husband and I did a lot of talking and crying together during that first year, but I craved the insight and comfort that only a fellow mama could bring. Thank for for providing a place to share! Love and peace ~


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

Welcome,

The response we've gotten in this forum has been very favorable. As sad as the events that have brought us here - I'm glad we have this place to share, cry and feel.

So very sorry about your son. It makes my heart heavy that he isn't here to share your love. Though I know he feels it even now.

I remember feeling the same way when Amanda died. So many people wanted me to be done with it. Truth is, she's still in my heart and will always remain there.

Please feel free to share with us what ever you wish of your son. You have many gentle, loving ears to listen and cry with you.


----------



## lisamarie (Nov 19, 2001)

I just wanted to say that I'm so, so sorry for your loss. My heart and prayers go out to you.

Hugs~

Lisa


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

I always talk about my neice to my SIL because I know how much she needs it.

There are a lot of webpages dedicated to infants who had passed. I just did a search on Google and found quite a few. It seemed to help me to read the stories of other people who had also had such a loss.

Maybe you could think about a webpage for your child or maybe a scrapbook.

My dh and I purchased a star for our neice and they really loved it.

If you don't have anyone to talk to in your family we will be happy to share wth you here......


----------



## LEmama (Nov 21, 2001)

Thanks for your kind responses! Three years ago, I had never even been on the internet. Wish I could have connected with this forum back then.

Time does heal. We have a box of Henry's photos and other keepsakes, his tree, our memories. His birth and death greatly transformed our lives. His life has given us many gifts, revealed over time. When I think of Henry now, all I really feel is love. Take care ~ hugs to you all!


----------



## azmountainmama (Nov 20, 2001)

Hugs to you Lemama.


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

Lemama - I feel the same way about Amanda. Her birth/death day is a day filled with sadness and love. But, for the most part, I've put her in her 'place' in our home and our lives. My kids know they have an older sister who will always be with them.

It baffles me that years ago doctors told women to go home and forget about it - as if it didn't happen. I think we have a more healthy attitude because we were alloud to greive, memorialize and move through our pain untill we found a place to put it.

Love and Gentleness.


----------

